# Manti LE Rifle elk hunt.



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

I have been having a little trouble finding good elk thus far scouting for my hunt. I am going down this weekend to scout some more. If anyone is willing to share some info on some areas to look into it would be greatly appreciated. I am going to scout the area from Big bear creek below seely down to Little bear creek does anyone know much about that area?


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I am with you. I think the elk are holding in the thick stuff in bottoms of canyons and bedding down early, maybe moving at night? I havent seen much yet either! Hoping to start seeing some bulls with rutting action in the next couple weeks. I will be down there tomorrow scouting again as well. Good luck!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Depending on what the temperatures are there you might need to do most of your looking first thing in the morning before the sun hits the side hill and in the evening after the sun has dipped below the ridge.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Last we checked we had only had a couple smaller juvenile bulls on our cameras this year. We've had a sow and cub keeping most of the big game at bay.

We're headed down to check them again next weekend, I'm fine sharing anything worth mention with y'all...any trophy bull I find now would die of old age before I draw a LE tag so someone might as well kill it.

BTW...last year there was a VERY nice herd bull in the drainage we hunt and he had about 20 cows to show for it. They're there somewhere but I'd bet this heat is keeping them up high and/or on north facing slopes. Find the cows, and keep an eye on them...where there are cows, the Bulls will follow.


----------



## Slayer (Feb 3, 2013)

I found a big herd of cows there on saturday and they were going nuts!! Chirping non stop til 10:00. Found a nice shooter bull and a couple smaller bulls with them too. So its firing up now!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Yup^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^

Bulls are starting to talk!

Yesterday afternoon we found a couple of 4 point bucks together,
my boy has a tag so we gave them a try.
The smaller 4x4 had his head in the pines starting to rub!
Got to 29 yards but no clean shot, as they bounced away there was velvet hanging.

We then went to the next canyon to glass for elk,
Came back an hour latter and the same two bucks were feeding back out
of the quakie patch the had gone into.
Now, that 4x4 was almost completely velvet free!
This maybe the first time I've seen deer shined up in August! AND Gray!

And Temps!?!
27 degrees yesterday morning,
28 this morning!

And fall color's changing daily.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

this makes me super excited !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

With temps like we've had, as has been said, the elk will be bedding early. If you're there after the sun hits them, you're too late. I had the muzzy tag there in there in 2014, and true to form, there wasn't alot of action (but plenty enough to get it done with a rifle) until the end of Sept. Once a cold fr8ont moved in on day 3 of the hunt - IT WAS ON!! Hunted the area from Fish Creek W of to Skyline and S to Electric Lake. Feel free to PM if you need additional help.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

...Fish Creek W of Scofield...


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

27 degrees this morning? Goodness, I need to get up to the mountains. I'm going stir crazy!!! 

What are the highs up there these days, Goof? 

Any luck on finding a good bull yet?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

+1 goofy! Any sign of a bull you like yet?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm of no help other than to say bring your fishing rod when you head down, once the elk bed down you can cast a line for a bit.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

TS,
Never got out of the 60's up top.

It was 73 yesterday afternoon in Scofield when we went down for fuel.
We got rain Fri/Sat/Sun , dry today.
The friday storm had white stuff in it that looked more like snow than rain.:shock:

As for the elk,
Ya,
I've got a 'good one' found.

The youngest boy and I have hunted and fished 7 days so far,
I've only taken my bow out of the truck exactly ONE TIME..

Been setting up treestands and blinds,
And concentrating on my boys deer permit......
And we been CLOSE to puching that tag, more than once!
The fishing has been good too.

I'm kinda waiting for the Labor day crowed to come and GO now.

I'll hunt the last 11 days hard and try to harvest that one real 'good one' I have found.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Good luck, Goof. I hope to see pics soon of this "good one" with your hands on him!


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Can't wait to see what happens!


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

goofy elk said:


> We got rain Fri/Sat/Sun , dry today.
> The friday storm had white stuff in it that looked more like snow than rain.:shock:
> The fishing has been good too.


A buddy and I were up there on Saturday to do some scouting for our muzzy hunt next month. On the Skyline drive above 12 mile canyon, where that sign is that says that "this point is the highest point on the Skyline drive", there *was* snow. A fair bit of it too. I was so excited to see it that I stopped and made a big snowball and chucked it. Very refreshing.  The fishing was good for us also.

Good luck on your hunt.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

goofy elk said:


> TS,
> Never got out of the 60's up top.
> 
> It was 73 yesterday afternoon in Scofield when we went down for fuel.
> ...


Sounds like the perfect time with your son, I can't wait until my boy is old enough to hunt with me.


----------



## cdbright (Aug 24, 2016)

i was south west of Lyman Lake scouting on Sat and did not get any rain/snow but it was a perfect 61 degrees though , great scouting weather. Going back again this sat but will prob need to get real deep to get away from the holiday weekend campers.


----------



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

Thanks for everyone's insight everyone has been really helpfull! Yeah sounds to me they might start kicking off pretty soon! Goof do you have an LE tag?


----------



## mrshmitty (Sep 23, 2015)

I too finally drew a tag for this unit. I have seen lots of cows but that was before the Archery season started. Everything was green too so they have been getting water down there where as northern utah is dry. When I was down there it was 37 on 12 mile flat so the snow report makes me happy!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Elk801 said:


> Thanks for everyone's insight everyone has been really helpfull! Yeah sounds to me they might start kicking off pretty soon! Goof do you have an LE tag?


Yes I do,
Archery, I'm hunting it now!


----------



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

Congrats on the tag is it the early rifle tag? Yeah since all the hunters started crawling in the woods its been harder to find elk. I hope we start to get snow and colder temps will make the hunt really fun!!


----------



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

goofy elk said:


> Elk801 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for everyone's insight everyone has been really helpfull! Yeah sounds to me they might start kicking off pretty soon! Goof do you have an LE tag?
> ...


 Oh congrats hopefully the elk get active to help your hunt! You finding anything good?


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Elk801 said:


> Oh congrats hopefully the elk get active to help your hunt! You finding anything good?


Ya,
I've got one particular bull I'll be hunting exclusively the next several days.


----------



## Elk801 (Jun 30, 2016)

Awesome good luck hope you put him in the dirt. Post some pics if you get him down!!


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Finally checked our cameras for the last time this year. We had an unusual number of bears (I believe someone was baiting nearby) this year which kept the big game sightings down.

This is the best bull caught on camera and it was way back on 8/20. Have a few others with unusual antlers, just not trophies yet.

I'd imagine this guy has moved on to wherever the cows are by now. We only caught a few solitary cows on our cameras all year, again I attribute it to the bear presence.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

My buddy has the tag but we have been after this guy for a couple of weeks he had about 40 cows last week. Been close but not close enough!!


----------



## hazmat (Apr 23, 2009)

Gotta love the manti unit fun fun area to chase elk


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

That is a beautiful bull!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KineKilla said:


> Finally checked our cameras for the last time this year. We had an unusual number of bears (I believe someone was baiting nearby) this year which kept the big game sightings down.
> 
> This is the best bull caught on camera and it was way back on 8/20. Have a few others with unusual antlers, just not trophies yet.
> 
> I'd imagine this guy has moved on to wherever the cows are by now. We only caught a few solitary cows on our cameras all year, again I attribute it to the bear presence.


I have a bull on my cam that looks exactly like that one.

-DallanC


----------

